# Wasn't MSNBC HD supposed to available in June?



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I thought that I read that somewhere........here it is the end of June and it still isn't available. Anyone have any info?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Six more days left in June. But I think they moved the date into July.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think that I saw over on the the D* side that the launch date was moved to june 29th.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I thought the 922 was coming out in April too? Any word on that release?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From the last Charlie Chat thread:


James Long said:


> *The Charlie Chat Summary - June 8th, 2009*​
> MSNBC July 8th.
> 
> Call - James from Eagle River, MI: ViP 922 DVR ... when will it be available?
> A: Not before it's time. HD + internet. Just went into beta test this week. Not ready until fall.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> I think that I saw over on the the D* side that the launch date was moved to june 29th.


That's what I heard last month but MSNBC sure is keeping quite about it. They have appeared to be using a new studio and are advertising several lineup changes for the 29th but no mention of HD either on air or at their web site.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Ooooohhhh Whippeee-doodle, the news in HD!! People sitting at a desk talking. Yup gotta have that in HD.

Dad-gum-it-all!!!! What WILL they think of next?


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Ooooohhhh Whippeee-doodle, the news in HD!! People sitting at a desk talking. Yup gotta have that in HD.
> 
> Dad-gum-it-all!!!! What WILL they think of next?


Maybe movies or sports in HD. Actually I never saw a good reason to change from B&W to color TV. :sure:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bnewt said:


> I thought that I read that somewhere........here it is the end of June and it still isn't available. Anyone have any info?


I want CNNI1. it's nothing like CNN. SD o HD. It's very informative..........


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I believe MSNBCHD the channel is supposed to launch on the 29th or 30th, so nobody can add it until then anyway.

On the last Charlie Chat, Dish said they would carry it starting July 7th or 8th (I can't remember which date they said)... so look for it about a week after it officially launches.

As for the 922... I don't remember anyone ever saying April. At CES they talked about "in the Spring" I think rather vaguely... then we started to hear sometime in the summer... then on the last Charlie Chat, Charlie himself said he had started testing it and it looked good but had a ways to go, so he suspected sometime in the Fall.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

If this channel disappeared from the face of the planet, I would never miss it, HD or otherwise..


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I like MSNBC HD, especially _'Morning Joe'_ (brewed by Starbucks). If it is necessary to remove a channel to make room for it, just delete one of *normang*'s favorites! 

.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

Nick said:


> I like MSNBC HD, especially _'Morning Joe'_ (brewed by Starbucks). If it is necessary to remove a channel to make room for it, just delete one of *normang*'s favorites!
> 
> .


That might possibly be Fox News ;-)


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I want CNNI1. it's nothing like CNN. SD o HD. It's very informative..........


OR/And BBC International News.

Funny - Dish actually carries BBC Arabic News (ch 606) !

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/channel.aspx?channel=53137


----------



## avidday (Jan 20, 2008)

MSNBC just started broadcasting in HD today, so it may take a few days to get it on the satellite.


----------



## Sleepylazy2006 (Aug 7, 2006)

I checked just now, and it's still not available in HD. Oh well I check later tonight.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Gentlemen,... there has been zero indication by DirecTV that this channel is being added in HD. You can safely assume that were it being added in the immediate future we would already know about it.



avidday said:


> MSNBC just started broadcasting in HD today, so it may take a few days to get it on the satellite.





Sleepylazy2006 said:


> I checked just now, and it's still not available in HD. Oh well I check later tonight.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> Gentlemen,... there has been zero indication by DirecTV that this channel is being added in HD. You can safely assume that were it being added in the immediate future we would already know about it.


Sir, this is Dish Network forum. Last Charlie Chat we were told 7-8-09 so, yes it is being launched and we do already know about it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Since the channel itself wasn't expected to launch until today, and Dish was proactive and announced a month ago that they'd launch it on July 8th... I thought we'd at least make it until next week before the panic set in.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

<airplane>
We'd like to thank you all for being with the HD leader. MSNBC HD launched only yesterday. We've already told you it will be added on July 8, which is a real date you can point to on a calendar. Oh, and by the way, we just ran out of coffee.
</airplane>

What I am seriously concerned about though is whether Dish has fixed the problem of channels being added to a package but not viewable by the customer until an authorization hit is requested.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Hopefully this won't be like ComedyCentral HD where The Daily Show and the Colbert Report are shown in SD. And with a day's delay, by the way. Can't stay up late enough to see the current show during the week. Gotta get up early and go to work.


----------

